# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film]Twilight 2 : Redemption

## Lyche

alors??? quelqu'un a vue le film de l'anne? ou personne n'est capable d'avouer qu'il l'a vue  ::aie::  trop la honte hein, se retrouver au milieu de jeunes demoiselle en extase devant un acteur  la mord moi le noeud dans une histoire plus pathtique qu'intressante, film aussi bon que le bouquin.. Pour moi c'est encore plus bas que le niveau Harry Potter, mais ne lanons pas le dbat... je veux juste savoir si il est aussi bon que le premier  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

C'est pas redemption, c'est tentation.
Sinon comme le premier, je le verrais probablement, mais pas au cin.

----------


## Deadpool

> alors??? quelqu'un a vue le film de l'anne? ou personne n'est capable d'avouer qu'il l'a vue  trop la honte hein, se retrouver au milieu de jeunes demoiselle en extase devant un acteur  la mord moi le noeud dans une histoire plus pathtique qu'intressante, film aussi bon que le bouquin.. Pour moi c'est encore plus bas que le niveau Harry Potter, mais ne lanons pas le dbat... je veux juste savoir si il est aussi bon que le premier


Et qu'est ce qui t'as motiv pour aller le voir?  ::aie::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et qu'est ce qui t'as motiv pour aller le voir?


Il a pas dit qu'il l'a vu je pense qu'il demande si le deuxime est aussi pourri que le premier  ::mrgreen:: . 

A la vu du changement de ralisateur pour Chris Weitz, qui a fait American Pie, je pense qu'il est encore pire que le premier, et donc pire que Harry Potter. 
Juste la moyenne d'age des jeunes demoiselles de la salle qui doit tre un peu plus levs.  ::aie::

----------


## baggie

N'ayant pas vu le 1 (qui ne m'inspirait strictement rien (ou de la niaiserie)), et tant une demoiselle, je tiens tout de mme  prciser que ce ne sont pas touuuuutes les demoiselles qui trouvent quelque chose de bien  ... m*rde comment il s'appelle tiens ... enfin bref  l'acteur principal quoi.

C'tait une simple prcision ^^

----------


## Remizkn

> N'ayant pas vu le 1 (qui ne m'inspirait strictement rien (ou de la niaiserie)), et tant une demoiselle, je tiens tout de mme  prciser que ce ne sont pas touuuuutes les demoiselles qui trouvent quelque chose de bien  ... m*rde comment il s'appelle tiens ... enfin bref  l'acteur principal quoi.
> 
> C'tait une simple prcision ^^


Non, on ne gnralise pas. Mais c'est plutt un film (si je peux appeller a un film) destin aux jeunes demoiselles en fleur. Mais enfin quand mme, c'est d'un niveau! Il faut le vouloir pour le voir.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## baggie

> Mais c'est plutt un film (si je peux appeller a un film) destin aux jeunes demoiselles en fleur. Mais enfin quand mme, c'est d'un niveau! Il faut le vouloir pour le voir.


Je crois que ta dernire phrase rsume totalement mon tat d'esprit pour ce film  ::mrgreen::

----------


## kuranes

Ma copine me paie la place ce soir ou demain... J'aurais certainement pas pay pour voir ce truc... Bon, l a lui revient  5 euros la place... Bon, pourquoi pas...

Ca va tre rigolo de voir des jeunes ados prpubres crier  quel point Robert Parkinson est beau ! 

Avec un peu de chance, peut tre que ce film sera pas trop chiant.

Quel grand film qu'tait le un...

Des vampires vgtariens adolescents qui vont au lyce, et qui sortent au grand jour...

Vivement que le MMO twilight sorte...
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/jeux/pc/000...video-game.htm
On va pouvoir farmer pour avoir assez d'argent ingame pour pouvoir se payer des pots de gel pour cheveux...

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Jidefix

> Il faut le vouloir pour le voir.


Ben en mme temps on va pas t'enchainer  un mur et te passer le film en te forant  ouvrir les yeux  ::D: 
J'ai pas vu et j'avoue que le scnar et les avis m'ont pas du tout donn envie de m'y mettre.

A noter qu'Harry Potter, moi j'aimais bien quand mme...  ::oops::

----------


## Gnoce

> Des vampires vgtariens adolescents qui vont au lyce, et qui sortent au grand jour...


Le scnario est moisi on est d'accord, mais j'avoue que j'ai aim le passage ou il joue au baseball dans le 1.

Sinon j'assume je matte True Blood  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Gnoce +1 pour True Blood 
sinon Twilight 1er du nom ne m'inspirait dj rien le deux c'est encore pire !!

----------


## Remizkn

Faut dire que *Toilette*...euh *Twilight* pardon (attention, humour de haut niveau) a compltement massacrer l'univers vampiresque qu'avais mis en place _Vampire_ (le jeu de rle, pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas: c'est une icone de l'univers vampiresque moderne, rfrence absolus des _Roleplayers_ et plus encore!). Parceque l'image donn du vampire dans ce film est on ne peux plus grotesque...

----------


## BornBanane

C'est vrai que de voir des "gentils" (mais vraiment trop gentils) vampires a me rebute, surtout si, comme moi, on est fan de Hellsing.

----------


## Invit

+2 pour True Blood. En plus l'univers est relativement compatible avec le jeu de rle.

Alors que l, ces vampires qui ne crvent mme pas  la lumire mais  la place ont la peau toute brillante...
J'ai trouv que deux scnes valaient le coup dans le un : quand il se balade d'arbre en arbre avec la fille sur les paules, et la partie de baseball.

Et le coup des loups garous, tu le vois venir au bout d'un quart d'heure dans le premier film. C'tait pas la peine de garder le suspense pour le deux.
Alors que dans True Blood... c'est plus compliqu que a.

----------


## r0d

> un acteur  la mord moi le noeud


Joli jeu de mot  ::ccool:: 

Sinon, ben moi je suis fan des flims de vampire,  la limite de la psychose. Je suis mordu quoi  ::aie::  
Je crois que je les ai tous vu. J'ai mme vu la srie des Underground, c'est pour dire! Mais aprs avoir vu twilight 1, je crois que pour la premire fois de ma vie, je ne vais pas me dplacer pour un flim de vampire car je ne pense pas aller voir le 2.

----------


## Lyche

> Joli jeu de mot


au moins 1 qui l'a remarqu !!

----------


## Deadpool

> Des vampires vgtariens adolescents qui vont au lyce, *et qui sortent au grand jour...*


Dans Dracula de Bram Stocker (livre qui a quasiment fond le mythe), le bon comte Dracula peut galement se dplacer  la lumire du jour (bon il n'a pas tous ses pouvoirs cela dit).

Apparemment le coup de la sensibilit  la lumire des vampires viendrait de Nosferatu.

----------


## Lyche

N'oublions pas Lesthat, le Vampire qui  pass 2 jours dans le dsert pour se suicider, et qui est revenu bronz de cette exprience  ::aie:: .

----------


## Gnoce

> N'oublions pas Lesthat, le Vampire qui  pass 2 jours dans le dsert pour se suicider, et qui est revenu bronz de cette exprience .


De entretien avec un vampire?
Me rappel pas de a, ou alors j'ai pas compris la vanne  ::roll::  !

----------


## Lyche

> De entretien avec un vampire?
> Me rappel pas de a, ou alors j'ai pas compris la vanne  !


Il fait partie de la mythologie white wolf. Il est reconnu dans les cast du jeu de rle et est l'un des plus rsistant. Entretien avec un vampire est un trs bon film mais n'est pas du tout dans l'historique du jeu de rle.
Tout a c'tait pour dire que les vampires au soleil a existe ailleurs que dans ce film moisie. Cependant, des vampires qui ne se montrent pas  la lumire du jour parce qu'ils brillent !! Waaa j'ai trop peur  ::roll::

----------


## Gnoce

Ah ok, je disais ca car il s'appel Lesthat (Tom Cruise) dans le film !

Je suis d'accord des vampires sans faiblesses, a enlve du mythe, c'est le revers de la mdaille qui n'existe plus ... j'me comprends  ::aie::

----------


## kuranes

> De entretien avec un vampire?
> Me rappel pas de a, ou alors j'ai pas compris la vanne  !


Normal, c'est pas dans "Entretien avec un vampire", mais dans les livres suivants...

Peut tre "Lestat", ou "la Reine des damnes", ou d'autres du mme auteur...

(de toute faon  la longue c'est toujours la mme chose, ces livres... Enfin bon, a se laisse lire ^^)

----------


## Loceka

> Normal, c'est pas dans "Entretien avec un vampire", mais dans les livres suivants...
> 
> Peut tre "Lestat", ou "la Reine des damnes", ou d'autres du mme auteur..


C'est dans Lestat, mais c'est pas Lestat, c'est la Reine (et le Roi d'ailleurs) qui ont t exposs dans le dsert par d'autres vampires et c'tait du temps de Marius (si ma mmoire des noms est bonne), pas de Lestat.  ::P:

----------


## Lyche

> C'est dans Lestat, mais c'est pas Lestat, c'est la Reine (et le Roi d'ailleurs) qui ont t exposs dans le dsert par d'autres vampires et c'tait du temps de Marius (si ma mmoire des noms est bonne), pas de Lestat.


En faite, Akasha et son Roi taient suffisamment puissant pour vivre au Soleil, Lestat en Buvant son sang  pris "possession" d'une partie du pouvoir d'Akasha, d'ailleurs si tu regardes bien un moment on voit Lestat sur la terrasse de la grande maison sur l'le aprs sa folle nuit avec la Reine et il est au soleil !  ::aie::

----------


## kuranes

> C'est dans Lestat, mais c'est pas Lestat, c'est la Reine (et le Roi d'ailleurs) qui ont t exposs dans le dsert par d'autres vampires et c'tait du temps de Marius (si ma mmoire des noms est bonne), pas de Lestat.


Dans ce cas ce n'est pas dans le livre "Lestat", mais le vampire Lestat a bien, dans un des livres, t au soleil. Il voulait en finir. 
Il s'est elev fort haut dans le ciel, jusqu' ce que le soleil se lve.
De mmoire, il est rest deux jours dans le desert.

La reine et le roi ont bien t expos dans le desert, d'ailleurs cet incident a cout la vie (si on peut dire)  normment de vampires.

Une vampire s'tait aussi expose volontairement au soleil pour pouvoir brunir  :;): 

J'ai lu toute la chronique des vampires jusque "Memnoch le dmon"...

Bon, wikipedia m'a raffraichi la mmoire...

[ame]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Voleur_de_corps[/ame]

C'est donc dans le voleur de corps que Lestat essaie d'en finir.

----------


## Lyche

> Dans ce cas ce n'est pas dans le livre "Lestat", mais le vampire Lestat a bien, dans un des livres, t au soleil. Il voulait en finir. 
> Il s'est elev fort haut dans le ciel, jusqu' ce que le soleil se lve.
> De mmoire, il est rest deux jours dans le desert.
> 
> La reine et le roi ont bien t expos dans le desert, d'ailleurs cet incident a cout la vie (si on peut dire)  normment de vampires.
> 
> Une vampire s'tait aussi expose volontairement au soleil pour pouvoir brunir 
> 
> J'ai lu toute la chronique des vampires jusque "Memnoch le dmon"...
> ...


 ::ave::

----------


## Loceka

Perso je me suis arrt  La Reine des Damns, autant j'avais ador Lestat le Vampire, autant La Reine des Damns tait bien moins palpitant et bien crit. Cel dit la suite vaut peut-tre le coup ^_^

Quoi qu'il en soit, Akasha et le roi taient ressortis bronz de leur sjour dans le dsert.  ::P:

----------


## Gnoce

> 


Peut pas rivaliser devant tant de culture, j'me suis arrt aux films et sries relativement rcent.

 ::hola::

----------


## kuranes

Merci  ::D:

----------


## Erwy

> Dans Dracula de Bram Stocker (livre qui a quasiment fond le mythe), le bon comte Dracula peut galement se dplacer  la lumire du jour (bon il n'a pas tous ses pouvoirs cela dit).
> 
> Apparemment le coup de la sensibilit  la lumire des vampires viendrait de Nosferatu.


un roman policier marrant li au vampire c'est le dernier Fred Vargas : "Un lieu incertain".

Elle y ressort pas mal de lgende qui sont antrieures  Bram Stocker.Je n'en ai pas vrifi la vracit mais c'est une historienne mdiviste (et qui continue  "exercer" en tant que chercheuse au CNRS) et en gnral elle balance des sources historiques exactes (mme si ces histoires sont dlicieusement abracadabrantesques  ::mouarf:: )

On y est trs loign du comte Dracula, le Grand Matre vampire cit tait cordonnier ou  tailleur avant sa "mort", il me semble  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> un roman policier marrant li au vampire c'est le dernier Fred Vargas : "Un lieu incertain".
> 
> Elle y ressort pas mal de lgende qui sont antrieures  Bram Stocker.Je n'en ai pas vrifi la vracit mais c'est une historienne mdiviste (et qui continue  "exercer" en tant que chercheuse au CNRS) et en gnral elle balance des sources historiques exactes (mme si ces histoires sont dlicieusement abracadabrantesques )
> 
> On y est trs loign du comte Dracula, le Grand Matre vampire cit tait cordonnier ou  tailleur avant sa "mort", il me semble


Vlad Tps  rellement exist hein (comte dracula  :;):  ) il tait vraiment comte, son surnom de Vlad l'empaleur vient de la guerre qui s'est produite en roumaine face  une arme ottomane durant laquelle, pour dfendre ses terres et son peuple il aurait empal plus de 300 assaillant. La lgende racontes beaucoup de choses mais wiki est plutt bien renseign, malgr le petit bandeau en haut, j'ai lut la biographie de Tepes, et c'est pas si loign  ::): 

[ame="http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlad_Tepes"]Vlad l'empaleur[/ame]

----------


## Remizkn

> Vlad Tps  rellement exist hein (comte dracula ) il tait vraiment comte, son surnom de Vlad l'empaleur vient de la guerre qui s'est produite en roumaine face  une arme ottomane durant laquelle, pour dfendre ses terres et son peuple il aurait empal plus de 300 assaillant. La lgende racontes beaucoup de choses mais wiki est plutt bien renseign, malgr le petit bandeau en haut, j'ai lut la biographie de Tepes, et c'est pas si loign


Toi aussi tu connais! +1  ::ccool::

----------


## maxim_um

Jai vu Twilight 2 ds sa sortie, l'histoire est niaise, mais c'est le genre du film.
Maintenant, pour les amoureux de vampires et de sang, il y a l'excellentissime "30 jours de nuit", en plus la fin est grandiose.

----------


## Erwy

> Vlad Tps  rellement exist hein (comte dracula  ) il tait vraiment comte, son surnom de Vlad l'empaleur vient de la guerre qui s'est produite en roumaine face  une arme ottomane durant laquelle, pour dfendre ses terres et son peuple il aurait empal plus de 300 assaillant.


H , j'utilisais dj Vlad comme pseudo de JdR que tu lorgnais sous les jupes des filles  la maternelle  ::mouarf::  :;): 

Je connais parfaitement la lgende de Vlad (tu oublis par exemple que Dracula n'est pas son rllement nom mais un surnom donne  son pre par le fait qu'il tait dtenteur de l'ordre du dragon >>Drac)

Par contre c'est bien Bram Stocker qui a li l'histoire de Vlad "Tps"  celles des vampires,  l'origine il n'y a aucun lien.

----------


## Erwy

> Maintenant, pour les amoureux de vampires et de sang, il y a l'excellentissime "30 jours de nuit", en plus la fin est grandiose.


J'ai trs largemment prfr les 3 premires BD (le film ne reprend que la premire)

----------


## laedit

> Maintenant, pour les amoureux de vampires et de sang, il y a l'excellentissime "30 jours de nuit", en plus la fin est grandiose.


+1  ::mrgreen:: 




> J'ai trs largemment prfr les 3 premires BD (le film ne reprend que la premire)


J'attends de pouvoir lire les comics :p

----------


## r0d

Il y a tout de mme un trange phnomne je trouve...

 ::arrow::  _Twilight_ et _Lt den rtte komma in_ (_Morse_ en Franais) qui sortent  peu prs en mme temps. Deux flims de vampires dans lesquels le vampire est le gentil, les protagonistes sont enfants/adolescents, et il y a une histoire d'amour entre un(e) humain(e) et un(e) vampire.

 ::arrow::  _dead snow_ et _outpost_, qui sortent  peu prs en mme temps. Deux flims de zombies o les zombies sont des nazis (et en plus ils se ressemblent vachement!).

Il y a quelque chose de louche...  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Il y a tout de mme un trange phnomne je trouve...
> 
>  _Twilight_ et _Lt den rtte komma in_ (_Morse_ en Franais) qui sortent  peu prs en mme temps. Deux flims de vampires dans lesquels le vampire est le gentil, les protagonistes sont enfants/adolescents, et il y a une histoire d'amour entre un(e) humain(e) et un(e) vampire.
> 
>  _dead snow_ et _outpost_, qui sortent  peu prs en mme temps. Deux flims de zombies o les zombies sont des nazis (et en plus ils se ressemblent vachement!).
> 
> Il y a quelque chose de louche...


Les mos a donne des ides  certains  ::aie::

----------


## Monstros Velu

J'ai lu les livres, j'ai bien aim, dans le sens o ils sont comme attendus : mivres. De la guimauve en barre, bien fondante.

Le 1er film m'avait beaucoup du. Ils n'avaient gard que l'action, il avaient enlev trop de mivrerie.

Le 2me film est mieux : mivre  souhait. Et j'aime autant Alice que lorsque j'ai lu le livre.


Je n'y serai pas all, mais j'tais en charmante compagnie, qui m'a mme offert la place, le coca et le pop-corn ; Du coup, le rapport qualit-prix est quand mme intressant ^^

Twillight, c'est une histoire de mivrerie, pas de vampire ; Ne vous trompez pas de genre.

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai lu les livres, j'ai bien aim, dans le sens o ils sont comme attendus : mivres. De la guimauve en barre, bien fondante.
> 
> Le 1er film m'avait beaucoup du. Ils n'avaient gard que l'action, il avaient enlev trop de mivrerie.
> 
> Le 2me film est mieux : mivre  souhait. Et j'aime autant Alice que lorsque j'ai lu le livre.
> 
> 
> Je n'y serai pas all, mais j'tais en charmante compagnie, qui m'a mme offert la place, le coca et le pop-corn ; Du coup, le rapport qualit-prix est quand mme intressant ^^
> 
> Twillight, c'est une histoire de mivrerie, pas de vampire ; Ne vous trompez pas de genre.


Quand mme, il lui arrive des choses pas cool  la petite. Par contre, ils auraient pu prendre des acteurs un peu plus crdibles que ces deux olibrius au Charisme de moule anmique !

----------


## kuranes

Certains comparent d'ailleurs Twilight  Romo et Juliette, parce que amants maudits, tout a...

Faut vraiment jamais avoir lu Romo et Juliette pour dbiter une telle nerie...

----------


## Remizkn

> Certains comparent d'ailleurs Twilight  Romo et Juliette, parce que amants maudits, tout a...
> 
> Faut vraiment jamais avoir lu Romo et Juliette pour dbiter une telle nerie...


+1 ::ccool::

----------


## Barsy

J'ai regard la premire heure du premier opus hier soir. J'ai t pouss par la curiosit. J'aurai pu sortir l'excuse bateau : "C'est ma copine qui voulait le voir". Mais ce serait mentir, c'est d'ailleurs elle qui a propos d'arrter au milieu, faut dire qu'on s'endormait presque.

Bref, je vais rsum en quelques mots ce que j'ai compris :

Alors c'est l'histoire d'une nana qui a une maladie : elle fait la gueule. D'ailleurs, c'est congnital, son pre aussi. Et elle part s'installer en Alaska pour vivre chez ce dernier (bon, je passe le dtail des parents divorcs tout a... qui est rcurrent dans les films du genre).
En Alaska, tout le monde est joyeux et veut faire la fte (sauf son pre bien sur). Mais heureusement, il existe une bande d'lves  part dans le lyce qui font eux aussi la gueule. Et le chef de la bande va tellement faire la gueule  notre hrone ds le premier jour qu'elle va en tomber amoureux.
Le problme, c'est que ce personnage est un vampire. Heureusement, notre hrone va se mettre en danger de mort ce qui va l'obliger  lui rvler son secret pour la sauver. Et  partir de l, c'est l'amour fou... Que d'aventure !! S'ensuit toute une srie d'anecdotes palpitantes sur la vie du jeune couple...

Voil, aprs on a teint.

Sinon, quelque chose me fait trs peur quand je lis a :




> Le 1er film m'avait beaucoup du. Ils n'avaient gard que l'action, il avaient enlev trop de mivrerie.


L'action est peut-tre cach dans la deuxime heure, mais si je peux rassurer les ventuels futurs spectateurs : la premire heure est mivre tout comme il faut.

----------


## kuranes

Bon, j'ai t voir Twilight 2 vendredi soir...

Soyons honnte, le 1, j'ai russi  le voir sans trop de soucis; un film pop corn parmi tant d'autres... Bon, des vampires pas crdibles une seule seconde, qui brillent au soleil comme la porcelaine biscuit.
Et qui ont des tonnes de maquillage, la peau de vampire c'est quand mme super charg en platre.
Une hroine qui bon, est pas terrible du tout, faut vraiment avoir survcu  la peste espagnole pour en comparaison la trouver agrable  vivre...

Passons ^^ 
J'avais trouv cet pisode donc, moyen, mais regardable. Le temps tait pass assez rapidement, sans trop de soucis.

C'tait avant de voir la suite ce weekend. Le premier pisode me parait tout de suite un chef d'oeuvre en comparaison.
Pas rythm du tout, mivre, guimauve au possible... Ils ont pris tous les dfauts du 1 sans les bons cots...
L'hroine n'est toujours pas gurie de sa maladie du 1 (la maladie qui lui fait faire la gueule tout le temps).
Son vampire est parti aprs une soire d'anniversaire arrose qui a mal tourn. Ils ont fini par se rendre compte qu'une jeune fille qui frquente des buveurs de sang, mme vgtariens, bah c'est pas forcment indiqu...
Elle va passer toutes les nuits suivantes  se rveiller en hurlant (premire fois d'ailleurs que je vois quelqu'un "surjouer" un cauchemard)
La vampire, une fois parti, la jeune fille va monter des motos et se cogner la tte avec un indien qui, surprise, est un loup garou.
Comment reconnait-t-on un loup garou ? C'est facile, il se balade en simple short,  moiti  poil, mme lorsqu'il pleut.

Donc, aprs toutes ces pripties ma foi fort passionnantes, la fille apprend que le vampire va montrer son torse brillant  une assemble de gens vtus de rouge, dans l'espoir de se faire tuer par un groupe de mchants vampires (les volturi, qui sont peut tre les seuls vampires crdibles du film. Si l'on excepte videmment encore une fois le maquillage appliqu  la truelle et leurs yeux d'insomniaques)

La fille va arriver, russir  sauver le vampire, et ils repartiront heureux main dans la main dans leur bled perdu.
Elle finira par demander d'tre change en vampire, en demandant que a se fasse  la fin d'anne, parce que bon, comme a son pre sera moins triste.
Le film s'achve finalement sur la demande en mariage du vampire.

Un grand film donc, qui mrite la note de 3/10 (maximum)

----------


## Lyche

Ouai bah c'est le bouquin avec des visages d'ado pr-pubres quoi.

Par contre, met en spoiler pour viter que les fan qui l'ont toujours pas vue ne soient trop du de la lecture  ::aie:: 

Si si , a existe les Fan !!

----------


## kuranes

> Ouai bah c'est le bouquin avec des visages d'ado pr-pubres quoi.
> 
> Par contre, met en spoiler pour viter que les fan qui l'ont toujours pas vue ne soient trop du de la lecture 
> 
> Si si , a existe les Fan !!


Les fans ont dja t au cinma le jour de la sortie, ou au pire, le lendemain, crier oh comment Robert parkinson ou l'autre garou sont beaux  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Monstros Velu

Certaines prcision sont ncessaires :

Oui, dans le film, elle n'a aucun charisme et elle n'est pas belle. Pour tout dire, j'ai trouv qu'elle tait encore beaucoup trop belle par rapport  la description du livre. C'est vraiment sens tre une fille laide. 
Et oui, elle tire tout le temps la gueule. Autant que dans le livre. Et,  vrai dire, a me semble logique pour une dpressive. Une dpressive souriante, rieuse et gaie, a me semble peu crdible.
Et les cris des cauchemars, a correspond bien  la description du livre.

Le film correspond  ce qui est attendu : Ce n'est pas un chef-d'oeuvre, mais c'est relativement fidle au livre. Libre  chacun de ne pas aimer ce style de films, je vois que les informaticiens aiment relativement peu les mivreries ^^

PS : C'est Alice qui est belle !

----------


## Baquardie

Bien moi j'ai beaucoup aim le premier et le deuxime film !  Certe, l'histoire d'amour prend beaucoup de place mais il y a tout de mme un peu d'action aussi autour de tout cela.  Mme mon conjoint a aim a (sauf les scnes trop mielleuse hehe).  J'ai bien hte de voir le 3e cet t !

----------


## Skyounet

> mais il y a tout de mme un peu d'action aussi autour de tout cela.


Un peu alors, mais vraiment un petit peu.
Je pense que la scne des cauchemars (l'une des plus ridicules du film, faut tre quand mme mauvais pour surjouer un cauchemar) est plus longue que toute l'action cumule du 2me film.

----------


## Higestromm

Bah... twilight c'est un film de Vampire ...


sans Vampire

----------


## eatherquake

j'ai t le voir pour accompagner ma copine.
Bah vous devinerez jamais: j'ai dtest ce film!!  ::aie:: 

Non srieusement le coup du "on est  moiti  poil sous la pluie avec ma bande de potes, et on va aller se faire une petite partie de cache cache dans la fort", a m'a fait explos de rire  ::mouarf:: 
Je pense qu'il y a du y avoir des regards haineux dans ma direction  ce moment l...

----------


## Pouet_forever

J'me suis endormi pendant le film  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

> Bah... twilight c'est un film de Vampire ...
> 
> 
> sans Vampire


... et sans rel film apparemment...

----------


## Vincinho

Je suis un gars de 25 ans et j'ai beaucoup aim le premier film mais moins le deuxieme.
Beaucoup ici disent que c'est un film nul car les vampires par exemple sortent en plein jour. Savez vous que les vampires n'existent pas et qu'en tant que fiction tout un chacun a le droit de l'imaginer comme il le souhaite. Meme ce qui est rel ou existe peut etre modifier pour un film ou un livre. Je vois pas quelqu'un dire Matrix c'est nul No il vole en fin de film. L'imagination est ce qui rend magique les livres et les films sans cela on a plus qu'a regarder Nicolas Hulot et Thalassa.
Certains se moquent de Robert Pattinson mais il ne fait que son mtier et je ne suis pas sur que voir des filles hystriques a chaque sortie lui convienne. Il n'a rien fait pour cela et je trouve ca ridicule d'etre en quelque sorte jaloux de sa notorit.
Et si vous n'aimez pas un film dites le mais pas "Il est trop pourri" (j'ai l'impression d'entendre mon petit frere de 3 ans qui ne sait pas encore s'exprimer en argumentant). Que diriez vous si quelqu'un disait de votre film prfr qu'il est nul parce qu'il est ... nul ? c'est zro cette attitude.

Pour en revenir au sujet je trouve le second film moins bien car trop long et pas assez d'action et l'histoire en elle meme est vraiment trop lente a dcanter. Je pense lire les livres afin d'avoir l'histoire en entier selon l'auteur

----------


## SirDarken

Faut vraiment lire les livres, c'est plus apprciable, notament pour comprendre le cot  moiti nu sous la pluie.
C'est car une fois Loup, la temprature de leur corps est plus lev.
Pourquoi  moiti nu, car ils en ont marre de dchir leur fringues  chaque morph.

Pourquoi pas de vampires, bah comme dit dans le film, "C'est comme si Bella ne l'avait jamais connu".

Enfin moi il ma plu le film, mai j'ai lu les livres avant de voir les films c'est peut-tre pour cela.

----------


## Skyounet

> C'est car une fois Loup, la temprature de leur corps est plus lev.


C'est surtout la faon dont c'est film qui est ridicule.




> Pourquoi  moiti nu, car ils en ont marre de dchir leur fringues  chaque morph.


C'est donc pour a qu'il a des baskets et un jean, c'est parce que a l'emmerde de dchirer son tshirt...





> Savez vous que les vampires n'existent pas et qu'en tant que fiction tout un chacun a le droit de l'imaginer comme il le souhaite.


Bah non. Si tu veux pas respecter les "conventions" tu inventes un autre tre imaginaire. Bon  la limite qu'ils puissent se mettre au soleil ok a me drange pas, mais alors qu'ils se mettent  briller c'est naze.




> Though folkloric vampires were believed to be more active at night, they were not generally considered vulnerable to sunlight





> Je vois pas quelqu'un dire Matrix c'est nul No il vole en fin de film.


Matrix c'est franchement nul quand il vole  la fin, surtout que du coup ils ont t oblig de reprendre a dans les 2 volets suivants.




> Il n'a rien fait pour cela et je trouve ca ridicule d'etre en quelque sorte jaloux de sa notorit.


Mouarf, l tu m'as fait bien rire.




> Et si vous n'aimez pas un film dites le mais pas "Il est trop pourri"


Bah si ce film est trop pourri. Les acteurs sont mauvais (surtout que ce sont les acteurs principaux hein), l'histoire est pas terrible et a traine en longueur, donc oui on a tout pour faire un film naze. 
Pis bon j'aime bien lancer des affirmations premptoires comme "Le Tofu c'est vraiment dgueu !".

----------


## kuranes

Le fait qu'ils soient  moiti  poil, c'est avant tout pour faire plaisir au spectateur de twilight... Compos en grande partie de midinette en chaleur, tout simplement.  ::aie::

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Le fait qu'ils soient  moiti  poil, c'est avant tout pour faire plaisir au spectateur de twilight... Compos en grande partie de midinette en chaleur, tout simplement.


C'est, surtout, parce que c'est ainsi dans le livre...

Il est expliqu dans le livre que leur temprature corporelle est trs leve (de mmoire, il parlent de 41 ou 42, au lieu de nos 37) et qu'ils ne craignent pas le froid. De plus, ils ont des problmes de dchirement des vtements lorsqu'ils changent de forme.

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Pis bon j'aime bien lancer des affirmations premptoires


Le manichisme, c'est mal  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Pis d'abord c'est faux, le tofu c'est super bon !

----------


## Higestromm

snif snif...

Cette odeur me dit quelque chose... ah damned une boite de Trolligou !

Fuyez ! Le Troll est nourrit ! plus rien de peux l'arreter !

----------


## Barsy

> C'est, surtout, parce que c'est ainsi dans le livre...


Oui, le livre aussi est lu par des midinettes  ::aie:: 


*feed the troll*

----------


## Skyounet

> De plus, ils ont des problmes de dchirement des vtements lorsqu'ils changent de forme.


Non mais franchement, tu prfres dchirer ton tshirt ou ton jean + basket  chaque fois ?

Si ils en ont marre de dchirer leurs vtements il se foutent  poil et pas juste torse nu ! Un peu de bon sens quand mme !

----------


## Monstros Velu

C'est expliqu dans le livre : ils s'attachent le bermuda autour de la jambe ^^

a m'fait une belle jambe n'empche...

----------


## Baquardie

Le livre permet de rpondre  plusieurs questions plus ou moins rpondus dans le film.  Entres autres pourquoi Edward redoute toujours les moments plus intimes avec Bella (tel que l'embrasser), c'est parce qu'en tant que vampire il a toujours envie de la dvorer  ::mouarf::   Donc c'est un ternel combat entre sa nature de monstre (comme il le dit lui mme) et le gars qui aime Bella et qui a envie d'elle...

Pour les loups, bien la, lorsqu'ils sont sous forme humaine ils vivent en socit, et en socit on se fou pas  poil comme a !  Surtout qu'ils doivent vivre dans le secret.....  

N'importe quoi pour rabaisser le film n'est-ce pas.  Mais  ma plus grande surprise, le 2e film est trs, trs proche du livre.  a parait que Mme Meyer tait toujours prsente lors de tout le processus de cration du film.

----------


## Skyounet

> Pour les loups, bien la, lorsqu'ils sont sous forme humaine ils vivent en socit, et en socit on se fou pas  poil comme a !  Surtout qu'ils doivent vivre dans le secret.....


Parce que en socit tu te mets torse nu devant tout le monde toi ?




> N'importe quoi pour rabaisser le film n'est-ce pas.


Bah j'ai trouv le film mauvais j'explique pourquoi, c'est interdit ?

----------


## Lyche

> Bah j'ai trouv le film mauvais j'explique pourquoi, c'est interdit ?


 part les femmes, qui a trouv ce film bon. Telle est la question  ::aie::

----------


## Baquardie

> Parce que en socit tu te mets torse nu devant tout le monde toi ?


tant une dame, non,  ::lol::  mais les hommes c'est pas pareil.   Et j'aimerais prciser que les scnes ou les gars du WolfPack sont sans t-shirt ne se droulent pas au magasin ou devant une foule ou au cinema.  Ils sont sur leur rserve, dans la fort, dans leur maison..... 

D'ailleurs dans le 3e film, il y aura une femme au sein du WolfPack.  J'ai hte de voir la version fminine du torse nu avec short en jeans  ::lol:: 




> Bah j'ai trouv le film mauvais j'explique pourquoi, c'est interdit ?


Non pas du tout.  Mais nous avons le droit de rpliquer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Baquardie

> part les femmes, qui a trouv ce film bon. Telle est la question


Mon conjoint  ::aie::

----------


## kuranes

> D'ailleurs dans le 3e film, il y aura une femme au sein du WolfPack.  J'ai hte de voir la version fminine du torse nu avec short en jeans


Ah, il y aurait enfin un twilight qui vaudrait le coup, alors ?  ::D: 

Il parait qu'il y a un jeu en ligne twilight en prparation...

http://www.docslumpy.info/ddd/mmorpg...ht/jeux-video/

----------


## Lyche

> Non pas du tout.  Mais nous avons le droit de rpliquer


Biensur vous pouvez. Mais quels arguments pouvez vous avoir?
Rien n'est dans les conventions, la ralisation n'est pas bonne, les prises de vues ne sont pas bonnes, les scnes d'actions sont compltement farfelues, les acteurs sont transparents, le scnario n'est pas crdible, les discussion ne cassent pas 3 pattes  un canard.. Franchement, c'est un film pour minettes. Il n'y a pas d'autre mots.

----------


## Skyounet

> Biensur vous pouvez. Mais quels arguments pouvez vous avoir?
> Rien n'est dans les conventions, la ralisation n'est pas bonne, les prises de vues ne sont pas bonnes, les scnes d'actions sont compltement farfelues, les acteurs sont transparents, le scnario n'est pas crdible, les discussion ne cassent pas 3 pattes  un canard.. Franchement, c'est un film pour minettes. Il n'y a pas d'autre mots.


L'argument c'est : dans le livre c'est mieux  ::aie::

----------


## Baquardie

> Ah, il y aurait enfin un twilight qui vaudrait le coup, alors ?


Oui, attendez vous  avoir un film rempli d'action, moins de romantisme mielleux.

Le directeur est David Slane et si on se fit  sa courte carrire en tant que directeur....  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Slade ...  a promet !   ::ccool:: 

Voici l'actrice qui jouera le rle de Leah, la femme du Wolf Pack : 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1247407/

----------


## Lyche

Woah ! il a fait des clips pour Aphex Twin ! Il est trop dcal dans sa tte de type  ::aie:: 
Pour le 3 on verra ce que a va donner  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

> L'argument c'est : dans le livre c'est mieux


En mme temps, vu comment les films d'Harry Potter ont t massacrs, on peut laisser au bnfice du doute le fait que le livre soit d'une qualit suprieure au film.

Mais bon, cela n'empche pas que, dans l'histoire, le Vampire est amoureux de son bifteck.
Je me vois bien le genre du type qui tombe amoureux d'une choucroute et qui hsite  la manger...

----------


## kuranes

> En mme temps, vu comment les films d'Harry Potter ont t massacrs, on peut laisser au bnfice du doute le fait que le livre soit d'une qualit suprieure au film.
> 
> Mais bon, cela n'empche pas que, dans l'histoire, le Vampire est amoureux de son bifteck.
> Je me vois bien le genre du type qui tombe amoureux d'une choucroute et qui hsite  la manger...


Euh, en mme temps, le mec bouffe une part de choucroute, la choucroute va pas se transformer en humain, hein...  :;): 

Et la choucroute ne parle pas.

----------


## Baquardie

Pour avoir lu les trois premiers tome (je suis en train de m'attaquer au 4e), je dois dire que New Moon respecte vraiment beaucoup le livre.  Exemple quand Edward quitte Bella... la raction de Bella face  ce drame est parfois critiqu (pourquoi elle hurle pas de douleur) mais c'est parce que dans le livre, c'est exactement comme cela qu'elle ragit.  Avec stupeur.   Elle pleure pas, cri pas.  Elle est ptrifie, c'est tout.

Et puis on reprend beaucoup de citation du livre dans le film.  Les personnages parlent carrment le livre.  C'est vraiment bien quand tu viens tout juste de le lire en tout cas. . .

----------


## Higestromm

Moi j'aime beaucoup les : C'est comme ca dans le livre alors c'est bien. A croire que le fait d'crire un bouqun rend la sauce meilleur.

Inutile de justifier, si on aime bien, on aime bien et si on aime pas, on aime pas. 
Ceci dit, pour le coup, le film (et aussi le bouquin) sont clairement fait pour un public majoritairement adolescent et fminin, c'est donc tout a fait normal que les autres ne soint pas rcptifs.

----------


## Monstros Velu

> Moi j'aime beaucoup les : C'est comme ca dans le livre alors c'est bien. A croire que le fait d'crire un bouqun rend la sauce meilleur.


Il y  a erreur sur le propos : Ce n'est pas "c'est comme a dans le livre donc c'est bien", mais "c'est expliqu dans le livre donc c'est plus clair".

Par contre, je suis d'accord sur la cible (jeunes damoiselles) et le potentiel manque de rceptivit des autres ^^

----------


## Higestromm

> Euh, en mme temps, le mec bouffe une part de choucroute, la choucroute va pas se transformer en humain, hein... 
> 
> Et la choucroute ne parle pas.


Ouais enfin je doit avouer que si ma chroucroute se transforme en humain, je pense que mes ardeurs seraient quand meme pas mal refroidis  ::mouarf:: 

Ceci dit aprs moultes tentatives de persuasion, elle finira peut tre par redevenir choucroute histoire que je lui fasse sa fte  :;):

----------


## SirDarken

Je me sent ni femme, ni ado, et la saga me plait.
Bon effectivement j'accroche pas trop sur l'aspect histoire d'amour, c'est plus la vision du vampire, qui en changant m'interpelle.
C'est pas une vision classique et pour moi ca tombe pas dans la niaserie comme Angel (srie driv de Buffy contre les vampires).

Le film que j'ai le plus hte de voir c'est le 4, car l je serai fix, l'action sera j'espre omniprsente, et je voie pas comment il pourrai en tre autrement.

----------


## Baquardie

> Moi j'aime beaucoup les : C'est comme ca dans le livre alors c'est bien. A croire que le fait d'crire un bouqun rend la sauce meilleur..


C'est vrai, lorsqu'on adapte, on se permet de prendre certaine libert (ce qui est bon  lire n'est pas ncessairement bon  voir  l'cran).

Mais en fait, la premire fois qu'on a fait un scnario avec Twilight, l'histoire tait quasiment compltement diffrente du livre, et la boite de production n'avait pas voulu le faire tellement c'tait nulle.  Puis, lorsque le projet est revenu sur le tapis, ils se sont dit, si les livres ont obtenu autant de succs, pourquoi donc changer l'histoire... Pourquoi modifier une recette gagnante?  D'ou le fait que les films collent autant que cela aux livres.  Et puis la majorit des gens qui vont voir les films ont lu les livres, donc c'est clair que les fans ont beaucoup d'attente.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est vrai, lorsqu'on adapte, on se permet de prendre certaine libert (ce qui est bon  lire n'est pas ncessairement bon  voir  l'cran).
> 
> Mais en fait, la premire fois qu'on a fait un scnario avec Twilight, l'histoire tait quasiment compltement diffrente du livre, et la boite de production n'avait pas voulu le faire tellement c'tait nulle.  Puis, lorsque le projet est revenu sur le tapis, ils se sont dit, si les livres ont obtenu autant de succs, pourquoi donc changer l'histoire... Pourquoi modifier une recette gagnante?  D'ou le fait que les films collent autant que cela aux livres.  Et puis la majorit des gens qui vont voir les films ont lu les livres, donc c'est clair que les fans ont beaucoup d'attente.


Oul, quand mme, y'a beaucoup de choses qu'on explique pas dans les films. On te parachute des trucs sans que le publique qui n'a jamais lut les bouquins puisse comprendre le pourquoi du comment de la chose.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Le 4 a peu de chances d'exister : En effet, l'auteur ne veut pas vendre les droits ; mais je ne peux pas expliquer pourquoi parce que je ne sais pas mettre en place de balise spoiler ;o)





> Oul, quand mme, y'a beaucoup de choses qu'on explique pas dans les films. On te parachute des trucs sans que le publique qui n'a jamais lut les bouquins puisse comprendre le pourquoi du comment de la chose.


Oui, et pas seulement pour Twilight, mais pour beaucoup d'autres films tirs de livres. C'est parfois bien pnible quand on n'a pas lu le livre...

----------


## kuranes

Je suis d'accord, sans avoir lu les livres, Twilight tait extrmement complexe  comprendre  ::aie::

----------


## Monstros Velu

Que sais-tu de ce qu'il y avait  comprendre dans le livre et qui n'tait pas dans le film, si tu n'as pas lu le livre ?

----------


## kuranes

> Que sais-tu de ce qu'il y avait  comprendre dans le livre et qui n'tait pas dans le film, si tu n'as pas lu le livre ?


C'tait suite  ce que Lyche racontait...



> On te parachute des trucs sans que le publique qui n'a jamais lut les bouquins puisse comprendre le pourquoi du comment de la chose.


Honntement, je trouve le film suffisamment clair (je dirais mme simpliste) pour comprendre l'immense majorit du propos... !
C'tait de l'ironie  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Ouaip, je fais partie des gens chiants, qui aiment les dialogues constructifs, les acteurs crdibles (qu'on pas du lait qui sort des narines quand tu presses) les scnarios pas compltement farfelus ni trop facile. Et des histoires qui tiennent debout. Et pour moi Twilight ne reprsente clairement pas ces critres.
Pour le reste, c'est une question de got, je pense qu'en savoir un peu plus sur l'origine du diffrent entre les grou et les vampires auraient pu apporter quelque chose de plus "profond" dans le background. Mais il est vrai que tout le monde s'en fou. Tout le monde veux voir Robert !!!

----------


## Baquardie

> Le 4 a peu de chances d'exister : En effet, l'auteur ne veut pas vendre les droits ; mais je ne peux pas expliquer pourquoi parce que je ne sais pas mettre en place de balise spoiler ;o)
> 
>  ..


Je ne sais pas d'ou tu tiens tes informations mais c'est compltement faux!  Le 4e va bel est bien tre en film et mme peut tre en deux films plutt qu'un !  Le script est en cours d'criture et le tournage devrait commencer  l'automne prochain !!!  De plus tous les acteurs principaux ont dj sign et accepter de participer aux prochains films de la srie...  Tout n'est qu'une question de temps.

Sur le site mme de Madame Meyer elle en parle !

http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/index.html

La note du 12 janvier !

----------


## Baquardie

> Mais il est vrai que tout le monde s'en fou. Tout le monde veux voir Robert !!!


 ::lol::  ::lol::   J'ai lu un article un jour  propos du film New Moon et c'tait effectivement une crainte des producteurs... comment faire un film Twilight o Pattinson tait quasiment absent tout le long?   ::aie::  

Finalement, dans le livre, Bella entend la voix d'Edward lorsqu'elle se met en danger mais dans le film, elle a des visions...  OUFFF hein  ::mouarf::   Un peu plus de RobPatt pour les fans fini  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Mais rassurez vous Edward ne partira plus jamais, maintenant  ::ccool::

----------


## kuranes

> Mais rassurez vous Edward ne partira plus jamais, maintenant


Donc avec de la chance, on ne le verra jamais dans d'autres films ? Ce serait super  ::ccool::

----------


## Higestromm

> Donc avec de la chance, on ne le verra jamais dans d'autres films ? Ce serait super


Moi je dit rien, j'avais dit pareil de Dicaprio mais depuis il a pris de la bouteille et s'en sort pas trop mal je trouve...

----------


## Lyche

> Moi je dit rien, j'avais dit pareil de Dicaprio mais depuis il a pris de la bouteille et s'en sort pas trop mal je trouve...


certes, mais voil, on est maintenant, et il sert  rien Robert. Dans 10 - 15 ans peut-tre.

----------


## Baquardie

> certes, mais voil, on est maintenant, et il sert  rien Robert. Dans 10 - 15 ans peut-tre.


Bien les acteurs servent  nous divertir, la preuve en ce moment mme  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Bien les acteurs servent  nous divertir, la preuve en ce moment mme


moui, c'est une ide qui se dfend, personnellement il ne me fait pas rire, il me dsespre :/

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,

Pouss par la curiosit,j'ai voulu voir ce que donnait Twilight (jai regard le 1 et le 2), et ben... c'est pas aussi horrible que vous le dites  ::aie:: 

Bref, a casse pas 4 pattes  un canard,mais a reste malgr tout divertissant.

Bref, les commentaires mont quand-mme permis de rire un bon coup  ::aie:: 
Bref, encore un beau troll poilu comme on les aime  ::P: 

(Non non je suis pas une ado fan de robert je-sais-plus-quoi,mme si j'ai t lgrement sponsoris par ma cousine  ::oops:: )

----------

